# Vinaigrette Dressing



## Cooking Cop (Aug 6, 2007)

I just made a vinegarett dressing and it was AWFUL.  I used extra vigin olive oil, regular vinegar, a little onion, dijon mustard, and salt & pepper.  The ratio was 1 part vinegar to 4 parts oil.

Any clues what went wrong?  It was way too tart.  Should I not use EVOO?  

Help!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 6, 2007)

Odds are it was the vinegar.  Try a Red Wine vinegar, or a White Wine vinegar.  They're a little sweeter, and smoother, than that harsh distilled vinegar.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 6, 2007)

Cooking Cop, I never use regular white distilled or cider vinegar in my vinaigrettes.  It's usually some type of wine vinegar.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 6, 2007)

I use all kinds of vinegars for vinaigrettes including sherry and champagne vinegar.If your vinaigrette is too harsh try adding some orange juice or a pinch or two of sugar to tone it down works good on the simple ones.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2007)

You also want 1 part vinegar to *3* parts oil, not 4.  I think cider vinegar will work just fine but try red wine vinegar, balsamic, or even just fresh lemon juice (or a combo of lemon and red wine vinegar).

Also, I would forget the onion and use finely minced garlic.  A very basic vinaigrette would be:

1/4 cup red wine vinegar (or balsamic or sherry vinegar or champagne vinegar or white wine vinegar, which is different that white vinegar)
1 TBS Dijon mustard
1 clove of garlic finely minced
pinch of kosher salt
1/4 tsp white pepper
1/2 cup olive oil to 3/4 cup olive oil (taste after 1/2 cup)

Put your vinegar, mustard, garlic, salt, and pepper in a bowl and whisk.  Once everything is blended SLOWLY drizzle in your olive oil in a VERY thin stream.  You may even need someone to hold the bowl for you.  By doing the olive oil in a thin stream your vinaigrette will emulsify and start to thicken.  As you go along you can add the olive oil faster but make sure you keep whisking to incorporate the oil at all times.

Taste after you have added maybe 1/2 cup of the olive oil.  If it is still too tart add the rest of the oil, whisking the remainder of the time.


----------



## velochic (Aug 7, 2007)

KitchenElf has a great recipe.  The only thing I would do different (sorry!) is to use shallot instead of garlic.  Raw garlic can be rather harsh, but shallot will give you a nice oniony/garlicky flavor without the harshness.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 7, 2007)

*I have never used onion or shallots in a vinegraitte salad dressing. I use garlic with a good grade olive oil, red wine, or champagne vinegar, Dijon mustard, a pinch of sugar, salt and pepper and it is wonderful!!! I don't know what kind of vinegar the original poster used because I don't know what she means by "regular" vinegar. *


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2007)

You can do kitchenelf's recipe in the blender as well.  Blend all the ingredients except the oil then drizzle the oil into the blender while it's running.


----------



## gourmande (Aug 7, 2007)

Since a basic vinaigrette is so simple to make, and best fresh (IMO), I usually make just enough for my immediate needs and prepare it at the last minute.

In the bottom of my salad bowl I whisk together white wine vinegar and Dijon mustard (approx. 4:1 ratio), add in a pinch of coarse salt and fresh ground pepper, then I whisk in the olive oil in a slow steady stream until it has reached the taste and consistency I like, which is usually 2 or 3 parts oil, to 1 part acid (I prefer my vinaigrette on the tart side.) BTW, setting your bowl on a cloth will help keep the bowl steady as you whisk with one hand and drizzle in the oil with the other  

To taste-test I dip a leaf green in the vinaigrette as this gives a better idea of how the salad with taste, then I adjust seasoning or the oil acid ratio if needed. When adding herbs I do so at the end.

Naturally, the quality of the ingredients will greatly affect the results. I know this sounds obvious but in a simple vinaigrette where you are basically showcasing 2 ingredients, the quality of the oil and vinegar can be the difference between "yuck", "it's good" and "wow!"

G

_*edited for clarity_


----------



## jennyema (Aug 7, 2007)

You can make K-elf's recipe in a jar, too.  Just shake it up.  The mustard helps emulsify it.

Since you thought your 4:1 ratio was too tart, I would recommend switching to a wine or sherry vinegar and leaving your oil to vinegar ratio at 4:1.  3:1 would make it even more acidic.  Plus, you can always add more vinegar.

A pinch of sugar does help tome down the acid.

It's really a  very easy thing to make once you get thet hang of it, so keep trying!


----------



## velochic (Aug 7, 2007)

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> *I have never used onion or shallots in a vinegraitte salad dressing. I use garlic with a good grade olive oil, red wine, or champagne vinegar, Dijon mustard, a pinch of sugar, salt and pepper and it is wonderful!!! I don't know what kind of vinegar the original poster used because I don't know what she means by "regular" vinegar. *



In Turkey, where dh is from, his sister makes a nice vinaigrette with just olive oil, lemon juice, some minced shallot, salt and pepper.  It is so simple, yet so delicious!!  I've used shallot in my vinaigrettes since learning it from her and I have to say I definitely prefer the taste.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to offer a different opinion.

Many many many many people recommend that you use "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" for vinaigrettes... I myself do not.  Olives have a definite flavor of their own - one that I absolutely love - but not in mnost dressings.

As many restaurants and fine chefs do, I use a neutral flavored oil in the majority of my vinaigrettes.  Canola happens to be my workhorse.  It is delicate enough to let the flavors of the other ingredients come through, and doesn't clash with it's own flavors.

Here is my run-o-the-mill vinaigrette.

2-T White Wine Vinegar (I use Red for heartier salads)
1-T Finely Minced Shallot
1-T Minced Chives
1-t Minced Tarragon
1-t Minced Flat Leaf Parsley
2-t Dijon Mustard
Good Pinch of Salt ("Pickling Salt" dissolves easiest)
Good Pinch of Sugar (Balance of Salt/Sweet/Acid is important)
Freshly Ground Black Pepper - To Taste
5-T Canola Oil (Sometimes 6, Depends on strength of the Mustard)

Put it all in a small lidded jar or a screw-top ziplock container and shake vigorously until the liquids emulsify.  Let it sit for 15-20min for the flavors to spread/develop then shake again before use.

The trickiest part to a fantastic vinaigrette is getting the correct balance of salt and sugar.  Make a practice batch and slowly add more and more salt tasting between each addition until it gets over salted.  Then you'll know where the fine line of fantastic lies.

Anyhoo... try using a neutral oil like canola.  The herbs I commonly use above are of course optional, but add some interesting complexity - be careful of the tarragon though, it can be overpowering.


----------



## CassieKate (Aug 7, 2007)

I bet you it was the onion.  Was it a white or yellow one? Those are strong.  I would use a shallot which is the milder onion or use a clove or two of garlic instead.  I usually use champagne, white wine or apple cider vinegar but white is fine too.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 7, 2007)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm going to offer a different opinion.





			
				Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> Many many many many people recommend that you use "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" for vinaigrettes... I myself do not. Olives have a definite flavor of their own - one that I absolutely love - but not in mnost dressings.
> 
> As many restaurants and fine chefs do, I use a neutral flavored oil in the majority of my vinaigrettes. Canola happens to be my workhorse. It is delicate enough to let the flavors of the other ingredients come through, and doesn't clash with it's own flavors.
> 
> ...


----------



## ironchef (Aug 7, 2007)

Besides the vinegar and the onion, the EVOO could have also contributed. Lower quality oils can take on a bitter quality when added to certain ingredients, like those with a high acidic content. Without knowing what brand you used, that combined with the onion and vinegar would've given your dressing a very strong acidic/bitter taste. 

With that being said, a vinaigrette is supposed to be acidic. Without tasting it, it's hard to say because what you may consider too acidic, I may consider right on. It's hard for me to picture a vinaigrette that has a 4:1 ratio of fat to acid as being too acidic, especially one that incorporated a strong flavored oil like EVOO. 

But again, going back to what the others have said, what type of vinegar did you use? If you're going to make homemade vinaigrettes, then the big three that you should have stocked are balsamic, sherry, and red wine vinegar. 

If you didn't use distilled vinegar, and by "regular" you meant white wine vinegar, then I would say it's your perception of what is and isn't too acidic.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 7, 2007)

I dont usually use EVOO in my vinaigrettes I prefer light or extra light olive oil its not light of calories its called light because it doesnt have the heavy flovor of EVOO.Its lighter in flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 7, 2007)

velochic - I almost mentioned shallots as I have used them too!!!  Good suggestion.  

IC - I really think the OP meant white vinegar, not white wine vinegar, which would REALLY not taste very good, IMHO.

Also, a lot of times I will use a light olive oil so there is not that strong olive oil flavor in there.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 7, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> IC - I really think the OP meant white vinegar, not white wine vinegar, which would REALLY not taste very good, IMHO.


 
Hopefully he'll clarify it for us. But I'm curious as to why you'd feel that white wine vinegar would taste worse than distilled white vinegar? The former is lower in acidity than the latter so it would be less harsh on the palate.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 7, 2007)

Interesting, ironchef, at how we interpret things.  In Alix's post about the white wine vinegar and the white vinegar, I took her to mean the white vinegar was harsher.  I just removed the part of the post that was enclosed in commas "white wine vinegar" and read the rest as a complete sentence.

So what I think she was saying was:  "I really think the OP meant white vinegar, which would REALLY not taste very good, IMHO."

I could be wrong, though.  Just my take.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 7, 2007)

Very interesting how we can interpret things!  LOL  The WHITE vinegar would be VERY harsh, not the white WINE vinegar.  The white wine vinegar would have been much better.


----------



## Bill S (Aug 8, 2007)

vinagrette dressing begins with vinegar salad oil dressing 3cups salad oil to 1 cup vinegar--cider the virgin oil made it taste bad


----------



## ironchef (Aug 8, 2007)

Bill S said:
			
		

> vinagrette dressing begins with vinegar salad oil dressing 3cups salad oil to 1 cup vinegar--cider the virgin oil made it taste bad


 
Is there like, a hidden meaning in this post? I'm getting a migraine trying to decipher it.


----------



## Bill S (Aug 8, 2007)

*vinaigrett salad dressing*

someone wanted to know what made their vinaigrett salad dressing taste bad I suggested it was the virgin oil they used, an posted that vinaigrett begins with a vinegar/oil salad dressing  3 cups salad oil / 1 cup cider vinegar....hope that cures your migraine...........


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2007)

Bill S said:
			
		

> someone wanted to know what made their vinaigrett salad dressing taste bad I suggested it was the virgin oil they used, an posted that vinaigrett begins with a vinegar/oil salad dressing 3 cups salad oil / 1 cup cider vinegar....hope that cures your migraine...........


 
*Now I'M the one with the migraine.  Why on earth would you think that Extra virgin olive oil would make a salad taste bad? This is the basis for a great vinagraitte and I can't imagine using anything else. I use good quality EVOO for salad dressings and dipping because the pure, rich flavor of the olive oil comes through beautifully. Isn't this what good salad dressing is all about? Why use a bland oil for something so important?*
*And just for the record, I have never seen a recipe for vinagraitte that uses apple cider vinegar.  It's always a white, champagne or red wine vinegar.   Not saying you can't use  apple cider, just never saw it.*


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2007)

I also don't understand why olive oil would make a dressing too tart, which was the original poster's complaint.

I highly doubt that the oil made the dressing taste bad, but it might have been rancid or too assertive.

Also, making vinaigrette by the quart is pretty unnecessary unless you are cooking for a huge number of people.  It's best made fresh, IMO.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I also don't understand why olive oil would make a dressing too tart, which was the original poster's complaint.
> 
> I highly doubt that the oil made the dressing taste bad, but it might have been rancid or too assertive.
> 
> Also, making vinaigrette by the quart is pretty unnecessary unless you are cooking for a huge number of people.  It's best made fresh, IMO.



  - but, it confirms that most (not all) dressings can be made using the ol' 3:1 ratio!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2007)

That IS the basic ratio!  I must admit I use more vinegar than most folks ...


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2007)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm going to offer a different opinion.
> 
> Many many many many people recommend that you use "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" for vinaigrettes... I myself do not. Olives have a definite flavor of their own - one that I absolutely love - but not in mnost dressings.
> 
> ...


Personally, I _love_ the flavor of olive oil in my salad dressings, and only use flavorless oils when I'm going for another specific flavor.  I collect smaller bottles of "really good" olive oils to use in vinaigrettes.  Often I only use lemon juice and the olive oil, along with a specialty sea salt and freshly ground pepper.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 8, 2007)

I also use EVOO in the majority of my salad dressings. Those that I can think of off-hand that I don't use them in are caesar (gives off a weird taste with the anchovy, especially 1-2 days later), truffle vinaigrette, and any Asian fusion vinaigrette.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I also use EVOO in the majority of my salad dressings. Those that I can think of off-hand that I don't use them in are caesar (gives off a weird taste with the anchovy, especially 1-2 days later), truffle vinaigrette, and any Asian fusion vinaigrette.


_You make Caesar dressing ahead?_  I always make it in the bowl where I'm making the salad.  It's one of the few dressings I don't shake up in a jar!  In fact, Caesar Salad was the FIRST place I ever was aware of olive oil being used in salad dressing.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> _You make Caesar dressing ahead?_ I always make it in the bowl where I'm making the salad. It's one of the few dressings I don't shake up in a jar! In fact, Caesar Salad was the FIRST place I ever was aware of olive oil being used in salad dressing.


 
*I make Caesar dressing on the spot also.  Can't imagine making salad dressings ahead anyway.  And, like you,  I use lemon juice in place of vinegar sometimes especially when making dressing for Greek salads.   Greek olive oil,  lemon juice, garlic and Greek oregano over greens, kalamata olives, sliced beets, red onion, pepperoncini and feta cheese.  I doesn't get any better than that.*


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 8, 2007)

I definitely think it's a matter of personal taste too.

As far as the Caesar dressing goes - I also use a "light" olive oil or canola.
Lately I've been making the dressing "on the greens".

I think the traditional ingredients are EVOO, coddled egg yolks, lemon juice, and worcestershire sauce (which is why people believe the dressing contains anchovies).  The garlic flavor traditionally came from the garlic croutons alone.  Got this from Alton Brown's research.

For sandwiches like Grilled Chicken Caesar Wraps, I make a stiffer dressing in a separate bowl using homemade mayo instead of oil/egg yolks tossed on the greens, along with some anchovy paste and finely minced garlic (plus lemon juice, parmesan cheese, and salt/pepper).

Just my taste buds though -


----------



## ironchef (Aug 8, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> _You make Caesar dressing ahead?_ I always make it in the bowl where I'm making the salad. It's one of the few dressings I don't shake up in a jar! In fact, Caesar Salad was the FIRST place I ever was aware of olive oil being used in salad dressing.


 
We don't do tableside caesars and it would be highly impractical during service to make caesar dressing to order.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> _You make Caesar dressing ahead?_  I always make it in the bowl where I'm making the salad.  It's one of the few dressings I don't shake up in a jar!  In fact, Caesar Salad was the FIRST place I ever was aware of olive oil being used in salad dressing.



Where I worked we made Caesar ahead too - it would, without any taste changes, keep very nicely.  A fast-paced kitchen it is not conducive to making Caesar, or any other dressing, "per order".   Unless it is made table side it just doesn't flow.

And Caesar salad dressing does, indeed, contain anchovies - and I have always used raw eggs - if I was making a lot I would switch from a few whole eggs and then add egg whites for the rest.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Sorry Nicholas, but the reason for the anchovy taste in Caesar dressing is not the Worchestershire sauce, it's the anchovies.   True Caesar has anchovies and I love them, but most people refuse to use them in their dressing because it turns them off.   I think it misses something without anchovies. *


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 9, 2007)

I just got that information from Alton Brown and a couple internet sites focusing on food history.  According to these sources, the original caesar preparation at table side used worcestershire sauce (which contains anchovy itself).  Apparently over time people tried to adapt the recipe, and many restaurants used anchovy paste and garlic.  Then came the deal of laying a few whole anchovy filets atop the salad.  I like the traditional recipe, along with recipes made with anchovy paste or mashed filets - but whole filets on top of or tossed withthe romaine just overwhelm the other flavors to me.

Lately I've been using the traditional ingredients of Olive Oil, coddled egg yolks (I use raw), lemon juice, worcestershire sauce, S&P, and parmesan cheese tossed at the end - along with romaine and garlic croutons.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 9, 2007)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> I just got that information from Alton Brown and a couple internet sites focusing on food history. According to these sources, the original caesar preparation at table side used worcestershire sauce (which contains anchovy itself). Apparently over time people tried to adapt the recipe, and many restaurants used anchovy paste and garlic. Then came the deal of laying a few whole anchovy filets atop the salad. I like the traditional recipe, along with recipes made with anchovy paste or mashed filets - but whole filets on top of or tossed withthe romaine just overwhelm the other flavors to me.


 
That is correct. Caesar Cardini's original recipe contained no actual anchovies except for what was in the worcestershire sauce. Anchovy was later added as other people made their own interpretations of the salad.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 9, 2007)

Caesar salads are one of those simple dishes that I judge restaurants by.  I really love it when the restaurant gives huge descriptions of it's dishes - a great way for an establishment to make or break it's image for me.

I ate out at a place in Northampton Massachusetts a while back who's menu described it's "Traditional Caesar" as one that would make Caesar Cardini proud... it's dressing was mayo based and featured "Whole Anchovy Filets" along with parmesan garlic toasts...    Caesar salads are pretty difficult to mess up - and this one was terrible (although the parmesan toasts were great!).  I also tried their "Perfectly Roasted Chicken" with the house Pilaf.  All in all the meal was $25 and I won't be going back.

The person who ate with me loved her meal though - Orechiette and Grilled Chicken swimming in a pool of sundried tomato cream sauce with asparagus tips.  Ah well...

I'm only picky when I'm paying...


----------



## ironchef (Aug 9, 2007)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> Caesar salads are one of those simple dishes that I judge restaurants by. I really love it when the restaurant gives huge descriptions of it's dishes - a great way for an establishment to make or break it's image for me.
> 
> I ate out at a place in Northampton Massachusetts a while back who's menu described it's "Traditional Caesar" as one that would make Caesar Cardini proud... it's dressing was mayo based and featured "Whole Anchovy Filets" along with parmesan garlic toasts...   Caesar salads are pretty difficult to mess up - and this one was terrible (although the parmesan toasts were great!). I also tried their "Perfectly Roasted Chicken" with the house Pilaf. All in all the meal was $25 and I won't be going back.
> 
> ...


 
Their "traditional" Caesar is about as traditional as a sun-dried tomato cream sauce would be in Italian cuisine. What was it, an "Italian" restaurant, Mediterranean, or just one of those places that has no identity and serves a whole bunch of stuff?


----------



## keltin (Aug 9, 2007)

So, what do you guys consider to be a true Greek salad? Every time I’ve had a Greek salad, it’s had lettuce in it......But I’ve read that a “true” Greek salad does not?


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 9, 2007)

It was one of those places that has no identity and serves a whole bunch of stuff that attempts to be trendy.

Just way too many of these places.  The person I went with liked this restaurant though, so I obliged.  The bottled beer and company was good though, so not every aspect of the experience was defunct.


----------



## keltin (Aug 10, 2007)

For everyone here that says they used coddled eggs.......are you using an egg coddler or just dropping the egg whole and lightly boiling it in the shell?


----------



## chiffonade (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sure you have a zillion suggestions - but I'll throw in a few more.

Mince garlic with salt until it's a paste.  Place in salad bowl in which you plan to serve the salad.  Add 3 Tbsp. dijon mustard and about 2 Tbsp. Balsamic vinegar.  Whisk to combine.  SLOWLY in a THIN STREAM, whisk in as much olive oil as your dressing will take.  It should look creamy and smooth - if you add too much olive oil, it will "break."  If you add the olive oil too fast, it will break (separate).  

If your bowl is running all over the counter, make a "third hand."  Take a semi-damp kitchen towel and wind it into a circle on your counter - place the bowl into the circle and it will stay still while you're whisking.

If you do not dry the lettuce sufficiently, your dressing will turn into water.  If you don't have a salad spinner and eat salad reasonably frequently, get one.  You'll use it all the time.  You can't go back to eating sopping wet lettuce once you've had a great vinaigrette that clings to dry lettuce leaves!

Variations...

Use some walnut oil and canola oil
Honey Mustard
Champagne Vinegar 
S&P

Use some corn and sesame oil
Honey Mustard
Rice Wine Vinegar
S&P

Use some walnut oil and canola oil
Honey Mustard
Raspberry Vinegar
S&P

You can sub red wine vinegar for the balsamic, chop some basil and oregano and add them in.

The technique is half the battle.  Keep making _vinaigrettes_ - you'll totally rock at it and wonder how the heck you ever used bottled!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> For everyone here that says they used coddled eggs.......are you using an egg coddler or just dropping the egg whole and lightly boiling it in the shell?



Either way is acceptable I do believe.  Or you can place a room temp egg in a cup, pour boiling water around it, let set for 1 minute and then run under cold water.  An actual egg coddler is good because you can "prepare" it first by coating the inside with butter and a sprinkling of salt and pepper first if that is the way you are going to eat your egg - YUM.


----------

